# Would you rather have an N/A engine or a turbo?



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

N/A or turbo and why?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Depends on the vehicle and what it will be used for.


----------



## panoramic world (Sep 9, 2005)

N/A...alot more complex and impressive to build an all motor car. Also...now a days seems like everyone and thier mothers drive a car with a turbo. about 4-5 years back....hearing a turbo spool was a big deal in my town....now adays....you hear bov's left and right.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

turbo. in most cases a turbo car will have a better powerband than an aggressive n/a build which will likely be peaky.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

a Turbo will cost less then fully bolting your car and produce more power. Only differnence is with bolt ons you can do one at a time where as a turbo you have to have the 4k+ right then.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

N/A. Turbos are often less engaging and even boring off boost. This applies mostly to the rice rocket culture (ie. WRX and EVO, etc.). Also, I've never like cars that could be caught off boost or off cam as much as those which are always ready to roll like my Spec V, M3s or maybe one of them new Audi RS4s.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i could imagine anything with an SR20VE+T would be adequate for me .....high revving and boosted: best of both worlds.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

boost, some of the fastest cars in the world are boosted.. hell our fav skylines are all boosted.. now if we talk ferreri and lambo and you have 300k+, then N/A can be acceptable.


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

turbo = fun and fast
na = good gas saver and cheap.

i will just own car with turbo and na


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

CMA said:


> turbo = fun and fast
> na = good gas saver and cheap.
> 
> i will just own car with turbo and na


 this is a slightly faulty statement. in that turbo cars can still get great gas mileage. as long as you just run high rpms and do full throttle and full boost, you should be good. cuz i believe mike young and wes both get around 30 mpg.


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

:?

g10 = 48mpg
g10t = 41 mpg

everything is stock with replacement parts such as air, oil filter, etc

ps. you can guess what this engine is.

btw if you continue abit rev (more than 5000rpm) and full throttle/ boost the engine then you are most likely minor damage some parts in shorter time... not fun to replace some parts.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd have to say turbo. Forced induction is the great equalizer, a 4cyl challenging a 6cyl challenging an 8cyl.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I'd hafta go NA all the way. Turbo is just one more thing to break, and depending on your insurance carrier, could void your insurance.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

nova73guy said:


> I'd hafta go NA all the way. Turbo is just one more thing to break, and depending on your insurance carrier, could void your insurance.


insurance doesnt need to know


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Depends on the car. 4 cylinders need a turbo to get enough air and fuel into the cylinder to make real power. A mild pushrod V8 needs very little to make decent power and the added complication is not needed to run respectable 12 second 1/4 miles on pump gas. I'm looking into a ghetto turbo setup for both my Nissans, but both my V8 cars will always be single 4 Barrel carbureted N/A cars ( but maybe with a small 150 shot of nitrous!)


----------



## panoramic world (Sep 9, 2005)

himilefrontier said:


> Depends on the car. 4 cylinders need a turbo to get enough air and fuel into the cylinder to make real power. A mild pushrod V8 needs very little to make decent power and the added complication is not needed to run respectable 12 second 1/4 miles on pump gas. I'm looking into a ghetto turbo setup for both my Nissans, but both my V8 cars will always be single 4 Barrel carbureted N/A cars ( but maybe with a small 150 shot of nitrous!)


my 96 z28 had a ton of bolt on stuff, port and poish job, a bigger cam, custom butterfly headers, amoung a few of the things. I took it from 275hp stock to just over 490hp. Used to get it into the low 11's on street tires, and high 10' on slicks. And this was my daily driver too


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Having a 98 Sentra that can hang or beat Moosewangs.........eh...



Making my over 2 ton 50 year old car do the same thing, With only a 283 for a motor, with 'some' internals. Very nice. 

Debating on going all-out with the motor internals as much as i can and throwing a superduperchagermabob on it, or just dropping in a fresh new 502 with a Tremec tranny. Iunno.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nova73guy said:


> Turbo is just one more thing to break


So I take it you don't like power locks, doors, mirrors ect?


----------



## 93gxe (Jun 7, 2005)

I love boost.


----------

